# How do you keep everyone happy?



## don dollars (Jul 11, 2006)

I have been Q-ing a LOT lately.  Unfortunately, however, I live in the city and the neighbors are starting to get sick of a the neighborhood being engulfed in smoke.  On windy days it blows in different neighbors windows.  I was thinking of trying to extend the height of my smoke stack so that the smoke was disposed of higher in the sky.  Does anyone have any suggestions about this (or any other angles)?

The barbequing must continue....but I would like to avoid making too many enemies.  I need some help until I can move myself to the country.

Don Dollars


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 12, 2006)

Never had that problem in the south.  If anyone smells BBQ cooking they just come over and help you eat it. :D 

Maybe you could cook a little something extra (in Louisiana that is know as Lagniape).  See which way the wind is blowing and deliver that to your neighbor. 8)


----------



## don dollars (Jul 12, 2006)

That is not a bad idea.  I think they are all too old, however.  I do not think they would appreciate good Q.  I think they would just like to eliminate the smoke in their windows.


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 12, 2006)

Smoke up some ribs, and go door to door, Take the ribs, tell neighbor you are sorry for trhe smoke, leave some ribs, move on to next house.  Have wife tag along, pulling wagon of iced cold ones.  

Get in car go to airport, fly to SoCal, knock on Icemn's door, deliver ribs, and cold ones.  he will fly to your home town and have a "Talk" with neighbors to look the other way while you are smoking.  

Or do what I do.....get up early and start the fires.  If they open their windows after the smoke is in the air, it is not your fault.


----------



## just woody (Jul 12, 2006)

personaly, if i was doing something that i enjoy and it wasn't against the law, my neighbors would have to shut their windows while i was BQing or smoking. It's not like your playing rap "music" loud as can be or burning garbage. having **** fights ect.
 If they don't want to join in the fun, it's their loss.


----------



## monty (Jul 13, 2006)

I solved the problem with acreage and elbow room! No chance of encroachment, either! My home cannot be seen from the road, my nearest neighbor is a far piece from me and I do what I want. 

There was a time when I lived in fancy neighborhoods of meticulously kept lawns and immaculate homes. To heck with that crap! Got chickens in the yard, smoke regularly, heat with wood and love living large in Northrn Vermont!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## just woody (Jul 14, 2006)

I live the same way except there are deer and wild turkeys crossing my yd all the time, ocassionly a bear goes thru.


----------



## monty (Jul 14, 2006)

Same here, too, Woody! deer, moose, bear, turkey and loaded with rabbits! Get in a lot of coyote hunting as well. As  a matter of fact I live in the Vermont D-2 Wildlife Management Area (WMU) Every year this WMU is awarded the most moose permits from the lottery held by Fish and Wildlife.

On the road in front of my property the state has posted a sign dead center betwixt my boundary markers which reads, "MOOSE, 4000 Feet, 40 MPH"

At night I get a real charge out of listening to bears hoot to each other. Oh, and directly across the road from my property is the East Branch of the Passumpsic River. Great fishing for native brookies.

The only yhing missing is a large enough bank account for me to be truly labeled "eccentric"!
I Love This Place!
Cheers!
Monty


----------

